# Sticky  Post Your Picture Thread



## LifeInCattleClass

Yay, lets kick it off like all good things should be - with a nice beer (why do i have so many photos of me with a beer?)


----------



## YamchaRocks

You look like Goldberg

Also, the guy on the left near your shoulder looks exactly like the guy on the right.

Also, they definitely have accounts on this forum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

YamchaRocks said:


> Also, the guy on the left near your shoulder looks exactly like the guy on the right.
> 
> Also, they definitely have accounts on this forum.


lollll - that is true - they look like brothers


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy shit, I never noticed until it was pointed out


----------



## Lm2

I’ll play, here’s one of me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lm2 said:


> I’ll play, here’s one of me.
> View attachment 108652


look at this beautiful hunk of a man

who says wrestling fans are uncool


----------



## Lm2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> look at this beautiful hunk of a man
> 
> who says wrestling fans are uncool


Tbf I haven’t watched wrestling in a really long time. I’m mostly on here for classic wrestling and other sports


----------



## Seth Grimes

I posted one in the old thread, but that was like 5 few years ago now and this is more current, unfortunately with no Gucci sunglasses this time


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lm2 said:


> Tbf I haven’t watched wrestling in a really long time. I’m mostly on here for classic wrestling and other sports


dammit, here i thought we could claim your good looks as an AEW fan 



Seth Grimes said:


> I posted one in the old thread, but that was like 5 few years ago now and this is more current, unfortunately with no Gucci sunglasses this time
> 
> View attachment 108655


look at that smouldering gaze


----------



## Cheshire

Before and After a global pandemic.....


----------



## One Shed




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Two Sheds said:


> View attachment 108707


Wait.....you're Vince McMahon???


----------



## One Shed

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait.....you're Vince McMahon???


Crap, no one was supposed to recognize me. Edited to prevent anyone further from noticing.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

I'm bored so please forgive me, but if I was hired to make a movie about WF I would cast the following for the above.

1. @LifeInCattleClass 










2. @Lm2 










3. @Seth Grimes 










4. @Cheshire 










5. @Two Sheds 










Some cool sexy mofo's here on WF.


----------



## La Parka

Big Booty Bex said:


> I'm bored so please forgive me, but if I was hired to make a movie about WF I would cast the following for the above.
> 
> 1. @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> View attachment 108712
> 
> 
> 2. @Lm2
> 
> View attachment 108713
> 
> 
> 3. @Seth Grimes
> 
> View attachment 108714
> 
> 
> 4. @Cheshire
> 
> View attachment 108715
> 
> 
> 5. @Two Sheds
> 
> View attachment 108716
> 
> 
> Some cool sexy mofo's here on WF.


So Vince would be playing himself


----------



## Big Booty Bex

La Parka said:


> So Vince would be playing himself


Absolutely. We would have to spend some money on quality CGI to make him look young like Robert De Niro in The Irishman, but trust me, it would be money well spent. You can't replace perfection.


----------



## One Shed

Big Booty Bex said:


> Absolutely. We would have to spend some money on quality CGI to make him look young like Robert De Niro in The Irishman, but trust me, it would be money well spent. You can't replace perfection.


God damn, pal I..er...Vince still looks the same he did 40 years ago. The genetic jackhammer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Crap, no one was supposed to recognize me. Edited to prevent anyone further from noticing.


Is it true that Vince is the son on Kurt Cobain??!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Two Sheds said:


> Crap, no one was supposed to recognize me. Edited to prevent anyone further from noticing.


Vince why the fuck isn't Kross WWE Champion yet?


----------



## Passing Triangles

Go on, I'll bite. Turned 40 in August.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Passing Triangles said:


> Go on, I'll bite. Turned 40 in August.
> 
> View attachment 108752
> View attachment 108753
> View attachment 108754


don't look a day over 30

also... no fat, neckbeard virgins here it seems  - you giving wrestling fans a bad name 

well done lad


----------



## Passing Triangles

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don't look a day over 30
> 
> also... no fat, neckbeard virgins here it seems  - you giving wrestling fans a bad name
> 
> well done lad


Attitude Era teens were more frat boy, loud, obnoxious and body conscious. 

We definitely didn't know the phase 4 lineup of future Marvel properties 🤣


----------



## Wridacule

I had been flirting with the idea of becoming a dandy (I've since slowed down on drinking 😅) so I wanted to get fancy for a performance we had booked. After hearing the venue owner died, I haven't sprung for a new performance outfit lol. Learned my lesson...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wridacule said:


> I had been flirting with the idea of becoming a dandy (I've since slowed down on drinking 😅) so I wanted to get fancy for a performance we had booked. After hearing the venue owner died, I haven't sprung for a new performance outfit lol. Learned my lesson...
> 
> View attachment 108758


fucking hell dude, looking snazzy as fuuuck 

what type of performance?


----------



## Wridacule

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fucking hell dude, looking snazzy as fuuuck
> 
> what type of performance?


Right on man thanks! I'm in a jazz/rap band. We do some covers, but mainly original stuff. I have no delusions of granduere by any means, but it's still nice to go to a dive bar, go apeshit, and get to drink for free😅


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wridacule said:


> Right on man thanks! I'm in a jazz/rap band. We do some covers, but mainly original stuff. I have no delusions of granduere by any means, but it's still nice to go to a dive bar, go apeshit, and get to drink for free😅


dude, if you have some youtube vids of you guys performing, share it - would love to see that shit

jazz / rap band sounds hectic


----------



## Wridacule

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, if you have some youtube vids of you guys performing, share it - would love to see that shit
> 
> jazz / rap band sounds hectic


We have a few actually. We auditioned for tiny desk, last year. Google wridacule and the rapture. Our band camp has the projects for free and that should bring up the YouTube page as well. 

First tiny desk audition


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wridacule said:


> We have a few actually. We auditioned for tiny desk, last year. Google wridacule and the rapture. Our band camp has the projects for free and that should bring up the YouTube page as well.
> 
> First tiny desk audition


duuuuuuuudddddeeeee   

people need to know how cool this is! Well doneee!

super talented

edit> your voice / style almost sounds like the rage against the machine guy 

edit edit> subbing to your youtube, stuff is legit


----------



## Wridacule

LifeInCattleClass said:


> duuuuuuuudddddeeeee
> 
> people need to know how cool this is! Well doneee!
> 
> super talented
> 
> edit> your voice / style almost sounds like the rage against the machine guy
> 
> edit edit> subbing to your youtube, stuff is legit


That's pretty high praise, man! I really appreciate that. I'd be lying if I said I didn't try and copy a bit of his flavor, but there's only 1 Zach de la Rocha.. You're too kind man. This place doesn't deserve you!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Poof 

I am going to be a Ghostbuster for Halloween, got my suit, a walkie talkie that plays lines from the movie, and here is my deluxe proton pack that lights up and makes sounds 

I ain’t ever gonna grow up


----------



## Wridacule

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 108762
> 
> 
> I am going to be a Ghostbuster for Halloween, got my suit, a walkie talkie that plays lines from the movie, and here is my deluxe proton pack that lights up and makes sounds
> 
> I ain’t ever gonna grow up



You really know how to lay a thirst trap, lol! This is beyond awesome


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 108762
> 
> 
> I am going to be a Ghostbuster for Halloween, got my suit, a walkie talkie that plays lines from the movie, and here is my deluxe proton pack that lights up and makes sounds
> 
> I ain’t ever gonna grow up


don’t let @Big Booty Bex or @Chip Chipperson see this - there’ll be comments and then a thousand threads 

ps> the proton pack is legit


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> look at that smouldering gaze


I always liked this pic of me, mostly cause I don't actually need glasses but I think they suit me, these are legit just fashion glasses I got out of one of the boxes hahaha



Wridacule said:


> You really know how to lay a thirst trap, lol! This is beyond awesome


I think you've just told us all how horny/blue balled you are, cause she has given us nothing to thirst over there, no booty or booba showing, etc you need to get on that xhamster tonight mate 👀 



Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 108762
> 
> 
> I am going to be a Ghostbuster for Halloween, got my suit, a walkie talkie that plays lines from the movie, and here is my deluxe proton pack that lights up and makes sounds
> 
> I ain’t ever gonna grow up


100% inspired by the remake, right? The better of the two Ghostbusters 🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Wridacule

Seth Grimes said:


> I always liked this pic of me, mostly cause I don't actually need glasses but I think they suit me, these are legit just fashion glasses I got out of one of the boxes hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've just told us all how horny/blue balled you are, cause she has given us nothing to thirst over there, no booty or booba showing, etc you need to get on that xhamster tonight mate 👀
> 
> 
> 
> 100% inspired by the remake, right? The better of the two Ghostbusters 🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗



Girls into nerdy stuff are in pretty high demand. I just like to give compliments. I wasn't shooting my shot by any means, lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

Wridacule said:


> Girls into nerdy stuff are in pretty high demand. I just like to give compliments. I wasn't shooting my shot by any means, lol


You didn't think she was a nerd before? Are you aware of the forum we're on? She also likes Star Trek so she is 1000000% a nerd hahahaha nah ofc you weren't man, and even if you were, that's some big nuts to do it in front of everyone so respect


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> You didn't think she was a nerd before? Are you aware of the forum we're on? She also likes Star Trek so she is 1000000% a nerd hahahaha nah ofc you weren't man, and even if you were, that's some big nuts to do it in front of everyone so respect


did you not see @Wridacule ‘s photo and video

MFer is legit the coolest of us all, i’ll hear no different   

followed by @Seth Grimes of course


----------



## Wridacule

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you not see @Wridacule ‘s photo and video
> 
> MFer is legit the coolest of us all, i’ll hear no different
> 
> followed by @Seth Grimes of course



😆 my big head aint gonna be able to fit through the door if you keep inflating my ego, kind sir


----------



## Passing Triangles

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 108762
> 
> 
> I am going to be a Ghostbuster for Halloween, got my suit, a walkie talkie that plays lines from the movie, and here is my deluxe proton pack that lights up and makes sounds
> 
> I ain’t ever gonna grow up


And Bobby Brown "On Our Own" playing in the background. 

"trying'a battle my boys? That's not real"


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 108762
> 
> 
> I am going to be a Ghostbuster for Halloween, got my suit, a walkie talkie that plays lines from the movie, and here is my deluxe proton pack that lights up and makes sounds
> 
> I ain’t ever gonna grow up


Who are you going to call, Cat Buster. Sucking up all those feral cats in the neighborhood.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Wridacule said:


> We have a few actually. We auditioned for tiny desk, last year. Google wridacule and the rapture. Our band camp has the projects for free and that should bring up the YouTube page as well.
> 
> First tiny desk audition












That's pretty cool man. I see you covering Mobb Deep as well? Well, damn.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I wanted to upload the actual videos but I forgot my YouTube password  I got it now so check these out😁


Halloween is my favorite time of year😀


----------



## Big Booty Bex

That is pretty awesome Cat, will you be wearing glasses like Mr. Spengler? :3 I haven't dressed up for Halloween in like 4 years, but I know I have an old photo somewhere here. I'll post it when I find it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I actually wear glasses but take them off for pictures and videos  They are kinda 60’s cat eye looking style, not the round Egon one’s, but, it will do


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

It's not quite a face reveal, but I thought fuck I'll at least do a body frame reveal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's not quite a face reveal, but I thought fuck I'll at least do a body frame reveal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 108820


sorry sir, no buys

show us those lovely peepers


----------



## Honey Bucket

Try and refrain playing a sneaky game of pocket billiards while taking a pic of yourself.


----------



## A PG Attitude




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

A PG Attitude said:


> View attachment 108935
> View attachment 108936


lookit this fun guy! 😂

nice photos mate


----------



## A PG Attitude

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lookit this fun guy! 😂
> 
> nice photos mate


Haha. It was at a music festival in Lisbon few months after Mania 32. It was so hot the organisers gave out free sombreros to stop everyone from frying.


----------



## Lm2

cause I’m bored this is my most recent one. If anything at least my girlfriend likes me 😂


----------



## RealDealNow

Here's me...


----------



## Honey Bucket

Needs more pics of WF members playing music instruments.

We could form a WF band sending WAV files to each other while someone else can oversee the production side on their DAW and somebody could write lyrics and then we could write new themes for AEW.

Okay maybe not.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Honey Bucket said:


> Needs more pics of WF members playing music instruments.
> 
> We could form a WF band sending WAV files to each other while someone else can oversee the production side on their DAW and somebody could write lyrics and then we could write new themes for AEW.
> 
> Okay maybe not.


I want to see videos where members are actually playing their music instruments or singing. @Wridacule recently brought the fire to the thread. Give me Stairway to Heaven, Honey Bucket!


----------



## Wridacule

Big Booty Bex said:


> I want to see videos where members are actually playing their music instruments or singing. @Wridacule recently brought the fire to the thread. Give me Stairway to Heaven, Honey Bucket!



Hopefully I'll have a bit more by year's end! I'm glad you dig it 😁


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Wridacule said:


> Hopefully I'll have a bit more by year's end! I'm glad you dig it 😁


Yeah dude, it's dope. Has anyone ever told you, you sound a bit like the lead singer from Rage Against The Machine?


----------



## Wridacule

Big Booty Bex said:


> Yeah dude, it's dope. Has anyone ever told you, you sound a bit like the lead singer from Rage Against The Machine?


Yeah, I've heard that a time or two.. lol. Big shoes to fill, but it's nice to be the one they usually call when someone wants to cover rage. My bandmates don't dig it as much as I do, otherwise I'd have leaned into that a bit more


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wridacule said:


> Yeah, I've heard that a time or two.. lol. Big shoes to fill, but it's nice to be the one they usually call when someone wants to cover rage. My bandmates don't dig it as much as I do, otherwise I'd have leaned into that a bit more


lol, get new bandmates then


----------



## Honey Bucket

There is actually a couple of videos of my band on YouTube from over the years.

Like fuck am I putting them up here though ha.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Honey Bucket said:


> There is actually a couple of videos of my band on YouTube from over the years.
> 
> Like fuck am I putting them up here though ha.


PLEASEEEE!


----------



## Pratchett

Honey Bucket said:


> There is actually a couple of videos of my band on YouTube from over the years.
> 
> Like fuck am I putting them up here though ha.


Did you ever tell your lead singer I thought his falsetto made him sound like Gollum?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Pratchett said:


> Did you ever tell your lead singer I thought his falsetto made him sound like Gollum?


By falsetto I think you mean his screams? Or the trailing part of his screams which sound like water going down a drain?

His vocals get compared to a lot of things, I think Gollum may be one of them. I guess for the wrestling link, the closest comparison he gets is Luna Vachon haha.


----------



## Pratchett

Honey Bucket said:


> By falsetto I think you mean his screams? Or the trailing part of his screams which sound like water going down a drain?
> 
> His vocals get compared to a lot of things, I think Gollum may be one of them. I guess for the wrestling link, the closest comparison he gets is Luna Vachon haha.


We were talking about it in the chatbox before the forum changed. I commented about it when his screams went higher and I thought you said that was his falsetto.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Pratchett said:


> We were talking about it in the chatbox before the forum changed. I commented about it when his screams went higher and I thought you said that was his falsetto.


Ahhhh right yes! That may have been our old vocalist, our new (well, not ‘new’ anymore) one is similiar but most of his vocals are more of the screamy variety.


----------



## Wridacule

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, get new bandmates then



We've already been through so much. And I do like the challenge of trying to carve my own way. Besides, they're so fucking talented its scary sometimes. I'll just hum a melody that may be in my head, go smoke, come back and they've already got a structure down and ideas on how to close. I couldn't imagine doing this with anyone else


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wridacule said:


> We've already been through so much. And I do like the challenge of trying to carve my own way. Besides, they're so fucking talented its scary sometimes. I'll just hum a melody that may be in my head, go smoke, come back and they've already got a structure down and ideas on how to close. I couldn't imagine doing this with anyone else


Yeah, was only joking - they seemed mint TBH


----------



## Klitschko

Got another pair of boxing gloves. Fairtex BGV9. I love these bad boys so much. Stiffest gloves I ever got though. Need to break them in for sure. My fingers went numb because they were so tight and stiff at first.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

Lm2 said:


> View attachment 108947
> 
> cause I’m bored this is my most recent one. If anything at least my girlfriend likes me 😂


----------



## Lm2

most recent I got


TalkLoudHitHarder said:


> View attachment 109669


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

Lm2 said:


> View attachment 109687
> 
> most recent I got


yeah, i can definitely see you and orton have the same facial hair.


----------



## YoshiMadness

All the cool kids smoke through their nose


----------



## Pratchett

Was doing some rearranging in the closet and found some old pictures. One was of me back in 2007 when I had long hair and the Lemmy facial hair. People were legit scared of me at 6'2" tall. It was hilarious. Sorry it's a bit grainy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pratchett said:


> Was doing some rearranging in the closet and found some old pictures. One was of me back in 2007 when I had long hair and the Lemmy facial hair. People were legit scared of me at 6'2" tall. It was hilarious. Sorry it's a bit grainy.
> 
> View attachment 110168


you could pass for a young Butcher for sure!


----------



## Pratchett

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you could pass for a young Butcher for sure!


A fantastic and welcome compliment. Makes me feel better than I did a few years back when I shaved my head bald and resembled King Kong Bundy. I've dropped at least 30 pounds since then but still.

And no I will not be posting those pictures. They were deleted promptly.


----------



## Lm2

Me and the girlfriend


----------



## Chip Chipperson

YoshiMadness said:


> View attachment 110161
> 
> 
> All the cool kids smoke through their nose


Smoking is bad for you, my friend. Don't get sick


----------



## YoshiMadness

Chip Chipperson said:


> Smoking is bad for you, my friend. Don't get sick


I know, I know. I've tried quitting many times and it's never worked for me. Sadly been smoking for over 10 years now, and I'm on 2-2 1/2 packs a day. I figure I might as well have fun with it before the inevitable lung cancer haha.

I would love to quit someday, but it's gonna take a lot of willpower, which has always been a problem for me unfortunately.


----------



## Honey Bucket

If it’s any consolation, I have (had) been a smoker for seventeen years. Get a good quality vape! I got one in June and haven’t even thought about smoking since. Like properly left my system, not like Father Ted when he gave up the **** for five minutes. MUCH cheaper, gives you the usual smoking sensation and doesn’t smell like shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Honey Bucket said:


> If it’s any consolation, I have (had) been a smoker for seventeen years. Get a good quality vape! I got one in June and haven’t even thought about smoking since. Like properly left my system, not like Father Ted when he gave up the **** for five minutes. MUCH cheaper, gives you the usual smoking sensation and doesn’t smell like shit.


but can he stick it up his nose is the question?


----------



## Honey Bucket

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but can he stick it up his nose is the question?


I think even the Haitch himself would struggle so probably not.


----------



## YoshiMadness

Edit


----------



## troyag93

YoshiMadness said:


> I know, I know. I've tried quitting many times and it's never worked for me. Sadly been smoking for over 10 years now, and I'm on 2-2 1/2 packs a day. I figure I might as well have fun with it before the inevitable lung cancer haha.
> 
> I would love to quit someday, but it's gonna take a lot of willpower, which has always been a problem for me unfortunately.


----------



## keithf40

Lm2 said:


> View attachment 110274
> Me and the girlfriend


BRB gonna photoshop you out 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lm2

keithf40 said:


> BRB gonna photoshop you out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


…okay creep


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lm2 said:


> …okay creep


i was gonna photoshop your girlfriend out


----------



## Lm2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i was gonna photoshop your girlfriend out


Hahah see that’s funny and not creepy like the other dude


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Snow in Autumn 😁Not sure why there are huge gaps between the photos.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

That looks like at least 6 inches


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Old Man Steele said:


> That looks like at least 6 inches


I saw someone measure it at 11cm so about 4 inches though there might of been some time when I took this picture and when they measured it.

Heaviest snow I've seen TBH North East China is pretty dry in winter so it gets occasional snow but nothing like this, it rains a lot more at this time of year so combine that with record low temperatures. We got a lot of snow 😂.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> I saw someone measure it at 11cm so about 4 inches though there might of been some time when I took this picture and when they measured it.
> 
> Heaviest snow I've seen TBH North East China is pretty dry in winter so it gets occasional snow but nothing like this, it rains a lot more at this time of year so combine that with record low temperatures. We got a lot of snow 😂.


So a decent snow storm at least. The last couple of years where I live, we usually get over 30 inches of snow during Winter but the last few years it's been half of that at least.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Old Man Steele said:


> So a decent snow storm at least. The last couple of years where I live, we usually get over 30 inches of snow during Winter but the last few years it's been half of that at least.


Where I am we're lucky to get even 10 tbh lol It get's plenty cold enough, it gets to minimums of -15 celsius or 5 fehrenheit just it's bone dry in winter. lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Working at a church fucking 43ft tall wall ....









View from lift










View from ground










Me in the scissor lift


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Working at a church fucking 43ft tall wall ....
> 
> View attachment 111963
> 
> View from lift
> 
> 
> View attachment 111964
> 
> View from ground
> 
> 
> View attachment 111962
> 
> Me in the scissor lift


Wow - that looks like a big one!

… the job i meant

and your smile


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wow - that looks like a big one!
> 
> … the job i meant
> 
> and your smile


Yeah the lift on the job is only 38ft too.....so I took a 6ft ladder with me and had to play circus monkey to get to the peak lmfao.

I'm doing the outside too but westher is shitty


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Spoiler














_My Boyfriend and I. 
We just celebrated a 2mth dating anniversary on the 18th._


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I took these for @LifeInCattleClass since he loves all my gold 😏















*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *I took these for @LifeInCattleClass since he loves all my gold 😏
> View attachment 112756
> 
> View attachment 112755
> *


lookit that handsome hunka hunka man!


----------



## Adapting

The Legit DMD said:


> *I took these for @LifeInCattleClass since he loves all my gold 😏
> View attachment 112756
> 
> View attachment 112755
> *


The golden standard? Shelton? Is that you?


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> *I took these for @LifeInCattleClass since he loves all my gold 😏
> View attachment 112756
> 
> View attachment 112755
> *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That watch, @The Legit DMD - its blinding to me in its glory - almost as blinding as those eyes

but not quite


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Keeping this picture on my phone so if I ever go to jail, I’m gonna ask a cell mate to tattoo my face like this so people “know I did time” and will run away.

Christmas lights from my tree making that walk look a bit trippy, mates.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

If you ever visit Los Angeles Cat you'll fit right in. You now have that fresh "San Quentin" look that is popular with all the youngins nowadays.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rosa is legit my favorite haha 

One of the nose rings is real and the other was part of that weirdo filter so I guess a septum looks alright, but, wouldn’t get one cuz I always think of a door knocker when I see them.

I hope those you speak of don’t have that island boys hair, I refuse to do that shit, brother.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Catalanotto said:


> I hope those you speak of don’t have that island boys hair, I refuse to do that shit, brother.


I had to Google island boy hair because I haven't heard of it lol. Nah, all the hardcore OG's love to wear their hair down.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

I'm pretty excited to've gotten my braces off finally this Past Thursday.
-
This past Wed was my Bday.
My boyfriend took me out to dinner and then we went back to his place where he showed me how to play a little bit of this Game called "HALO". Then we watched a Movie "Jungle Cruise".
He surprised me with that. I can't believe that this Dec 18 will be 3 mths!! 😊


----------



## god guy

me and my cat, just chillin'


----------



## Shocking Candy




----------



## Oracle

Ladies please form a queue xoxo


----------



## Seth Grimes

The Legit DMD said:


> *I took these for @LifeInCattleClass since he loves all my gold 😏
> View attachment 112756
> 
> View attachment 112755
> *


This is NOT how I thought you would look lmao that is a shock


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Seth Grimes said:


> This is NOT how I thought you would look lmao that is a shock


*







*


----------



## Lm2

Updated Christmas photo with our dog joey


----------



## Seth Grimes

The Legit DMD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok this is what I expected

1. A woman
2. A smol camp boy with glasses










I just hope that I've finally been able to grow more than just bumfluff. I asked santa the other day if he would send me a pocket pussy, so that I would finally know the touch of one, it did not arrive, I was sad. I am thinking to either spend my entire life savings now on a beard transplant, or putting it into the research team working on sex robots. My quest to finally see a vagina carries on, I shall update when I've decided on either the beard transplant, or sex robot research.


----------



## troyag93

Seth Grimes said:


> Ok this is what I expected
> 
> 1. A woman
> 2. A smol camp boy with glasses
> 
> View attachment 113832
> 
> 
> I just hope that I've finally been able to grow more than just bumfluff. I asked santa the other day if he would send me a pocket pussy, so that I would finally know the touch of one, it did not arrive, I was sad. I am thinking to either spend my entire life savings now on a beard transplant, or putting it into the research team working on sex robots. My quest to finally see a vagina carries on, I shall update when I've decided on either the beard transplant, or sex robot research.


How old are you because my beard didnt start coming full until I was 25. You look young 20s. It will come in soon enough


----------



## Seth Grimes

troyag93 said:


> How old are you because my beard didnt start coming full until I was 25. You look young 20s. It will come in soon enough


I've been hoping that since my young 20's tbh, I'm 29 hahahaha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> This is NOT how I thought you would look lmao that is a shock


@Seth Grimes and @The Legit DMD

two angels amongst us


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @Seth Grimes and @The Legit DMD
> 
> two angels amongst us


If we were a tag team what would our name be? 🤔


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Seth Grimes said:


> If we were a tag team what would our name be? 🤔


Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> If we were a tag team what would our name be? 🤔





Big Booty Bex said:


> Stairway to Heaven.


this or

Arms of Angels


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this or
> 
> Arms of Angels


I'm hoping DMD would be okay with having our finisher be the Dudley 3D, or a version of it. Then when we eventually break up, I'm gonna be the one that gets the Reverend Grimes gimmick


----------



## Big Booty Bex

@Seth Grimes I hope you don't mind me doing this, mate. But I didn't notice your long luscious hair, and it made me think of those romantic Fabio covers that use to be big in the '90s.










Now I think Fabio is still making these covers, but shit the dude is 62 years old already, and he's had his time in the sun. It's time for him to step aside. I think you can bury him, Seth. Now take a look at my mockup I'm not too good with photo shop so forgive me, but when you nab a book deal it will look a lot better, imo. Just imagine the above image with you along with the following quotes.










I just want you to cut me in on 5% of your profits for the idea, trust me women are going to love it. You'll be rolling in the money and smashing in no time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> I'm hoping DMD would be okay with having our finisher be the Dudley 3D, or a version of it. Then when we eventually break up, I'm gonna be the one that gets the Reverend Grimes gimmick


…. You want the 3D ey?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Big Booty Bex said:


> @Seth Grimes I hope you don't mind me doing this, mate. But I didn't notice your long luscious hair, and it made me think of those romantic Fabio covers that use to be big in the '90s.
> 
> View attachment 113918
> 
> 
> Now I think Fabio is still making these covers, but shit the dude is 62 years old already, and he's had his time in the sun. It's time for him to step aside. I think you can bury him, Seth. Now take a look at my mockup I'm not too good with photo shop so forgive me, but when you nab a book deal it will look a lot better, imo. Just imagine the above image with you along with the following quotes.
> 
> View attachment 113919
> 
> 
> I just want you to cut me in on 5% of your profits for the idea, trust me women are going to love it. You'll be rolling in the money and smashing in no time.


Genuinely laughing my ass completely OFF over this 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Crusader30 said:


> Ladies, enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Dwc4gW4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xrFP6rS


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

Lm2 said:


> Updated Christmas photo with our dog joey
> View attachment 113821


your girl reminds me of allison williams.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Bigger arms than Adam Cole


----------



## Klitschko

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 114019
> 
> 
> Bigger arms than Adam Cole


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 114019
> 
> 
> Bigger arms than Adam Cole


i think you’ve never looked better @PhenomenalOne11


----------



## Crusader30

-


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Crusader30 said:


> This is the 2nd post you've acted salty and thrown shade at someone for being good looking, in shape and muscular, first being me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you have tits and no mental discipline to stay in shape or even go to the gym, sit down bro :


huh? I’ve thrown shade at you cause your photos are blurry as fuck, nothing about your physique which looks quite impressive

and i throw shade at @PhenomenalOne11 cause he’s my mate and i know he can take the banter

so how bout you sit your ass down and more importantly, take focused photos 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Crusader30

LifeInCattleClass said:


> huh? I’ve thrown shade at you cause your photos are blurry as fuck, nothing about your physique which looks quite impressive
> 
> and i throw shade at @PhenomenalOne11 cause he’s my mate and i know he can take the banter
> 
> so how bout you sit your ass down and more importantly, take focused photos 🤷‍♂️


Edit: Alright I see, thought you were throwing shade, besides even if you were, it was wrong of me to respond in such a cruel way, so apologies.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Crusader30 said:


> Edit: Alright I see, thought you were throwing shade, besides even if you were, it was wrong of me to respond in such a cruel way, so apologies.


no stress mate, we’re all mates here


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Less talk, more pics  You made me have to scramble to find one to post so I wouldn’t be a hypocrite 

Ukrainian festival, ‘86/‘87

POOF!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Less talk, more pics  You made me have to scramble to find one to post so I wouldn’t be a hypocrite
> 
> Ukrainian festival, ‘86/‘87


lollll - i see you, and raise you

i’m obvs the cutie on the left


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Spoiler


----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lollll - i see you, and raise you
> 
> i’m obvs the cutie on the left
> 
> View attachment 114356


Must have been cool to be friends with Miko Hughes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

KingofKings1524 said:


> Must have been cool to be friends with Miko Hughes.


lol, it got me into all the v.i.p spots on all the playgrounds


----------



## troyag93

look at this geek


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

got a nice (and needed) fresh haircut








i am happy


----------



## Lm2




----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> View attachment 115756


i see you got snow too, i didnt get very much of it but i got some


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i see you got snow too, i didnt get very much of it but i got some


Yup snowed for the past two days


----------



## The Soul Priestess

.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fuck the Jays, though.


----------



## The One

troyag93 said:


> View attachment 115145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this geek


You look like your pfp dude.


----------



## troyag93

The One said:


> You look like your pfp dude.


Whats pfp?

Edit: Oh I'm stupid lol.


----------



## YamchaRocks

troyag93 said:


> Whats pfp?
> 
> Edit: Oh I'm stupid lol.


You look like Curtis Axel


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Spoiler














_Testing out New Chairs for the House_


----------



## shandcraig

The Soul Priestess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118595
> 
> 
> 
> _Testing out New Chairs for the House_


thats a nice table, classic rustic look. Did you just get chairs ? how have i not seen this thread before.

alright whats the rules on photos ? just random selfies and whatever else ? how many do we post ect?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> alright whats the rules on photos ? just random selfies and whatever else ? how many do we post ect?


just post whatever you like mate - a nice selfie / a bad selfie

anything really… just, no nudezzz please XD


----------



## The Soul Priestess

shandcraig said:


> thats a nice table, classic rustic look. Did you just get chairs ? how have i not seen this thread before.


We got new furniture. Couch, love seat, 2 recliners amd two Beds. A queen and Twin.


----------



## shandcraig

First photos at a horse back resort doing my favorite thing. Other 2 are at work. Lol i attached as photos the first time and it took up half the screen🤣 to big.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I bet all the guys who have a go at you imagined you looked totally different and are now like #respect #ihavealwayslikedshandcraig, etc. lol


----------



## shandcraig

Catalanotto said:


> I bet all the guys who have a go at you imagined you looked totally different and are now like #respect #ihavealwayslikedshandcraig, etc. lol


Why are you hiding behind a card.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’ve shown my face before, I prefer the card


----------



## shandcraig

Catalanotto said:


> I’ve shown my face before, I prefer the card


I actually think it's great if everyone shares, its nice to put a face to it. Despite all the shit talk we do it can still connect us all. You must be a Latina


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> First photos at a horse back resort doing my favorite thing. Other 2 are at work. Lol i attached as photos the first time and it took up half the screen🤣 to big.


Well geez Graig - you're a pretty one aren't you - and your horse ain't half bad too xD

Good photos mate

but remember... use the enter button like Dad LICC taught you xD


----------



## Lady Eastwood

shandcraig said:


> I actually think it's great if everyone shares, its nice to put a face to it. Despite all the shit talk we do it can still connect us all. You must be a Latina


lol not Latina, first time I’ve ever been told that. I’ve gotten Italian before. I’m not that, either. I’ve English and Ukrainian blood in these little veins. Maybe a Latina’s temper, though


----------



## shandcraig

Just waiting for tonight's show to start at the local promotion. Good production for a new small brand


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I took these for @LifeInCattleClass since he loves all my gold 😏
> View attachment 112756
> 
> View attachment 112755
> *


*I'm unmasking now since Tony Khan has accused me of being a robot 🤖. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512521547910631428*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm unmasking now since Tony Khan has accused me of being a robot 🤖.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512521547910631428*


dude, i love these

don’t you think its funny though that there is a mad scramble for critics to reveal their identities to prove they are real xD

TK would’ve been great at secret police shit - rounds up all the haters in one go xD

but my babyboy stays beautiful - good pic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, i love these
> 
> don’t you think its funny though that there is a mad scramble for critics to reveal their identities to prove they are real xD
> 
> TK would’ve been great at secret police shit - rounds up all the haters in one go xD
> 
> but my babyboy stays beautiful - good pic


*He just needed photo ID so no more Cornette signs get on TV 🤣*


----------



## Sad Panda

I’ve found I really don’t have a ton of pictures of myself. Never been a big picture guy. But here you are WF.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad Panda said:


> View attachment 120311
> 
> 
> I’ve found I really don’t have a ton of pictures of myself. Never been a big picture guy. But here you are WF.


wait! You don‘t look sad and neither are you a panda!!

i feel like we’ve been lied to!

(good photo  )


----------



## One Shed

OK you finally win forum. Here is one of myself and my twin brother when I was showing him how to use a VPN so we could both have accounts here without raising suspicions:


----------



## taker_2004

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He just needed photo ID so no more Cornette signs get on TV 🤣*


Bruh you do not look at all what I thought you looked like.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

taker_2004 said:


> Bruh you do not look at all what I thought you looked like.


Legit is a cutie patootie xD


----------



## Lm2

New one of me and the girlfriend


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

New here. But here's me before a family event back in February.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jeru The Damaja said:


> New here. But here's me before a family event back in February.
> 
> View attachment 120502


fucking hell mate

i am not sure if you or @The Legit Lioness or @Wridacule is the smoothest motherfucker i’ve ever seen - but i know for a fact its one of you

great photo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fucking hell mate
> 
> i am not sure if you or @The Legit Lioness or @Wridacule is the smoothest motherfucker i’ve ever seen - but i know for a fact its one of you
> 
> great photo


*He's got me beaten with the pinstripes 😂*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He's got me beaten with the pinstripes 😂*


no lie, the pinstripes brings that extra fire

its the pocket square that sends me


----------



## Wridacule

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fucking hell mate
> 
> i am not sure if you or @The Legit Lioness or @Wridacule is the smoothest motherfucker i’ve ever seen - but i know for a fact its one of you
> 
> great photo


Yeah bro has me beat as well. Clean as a chip!! Lets not forget the line up. Your barber did his thing!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Appreciate that love, guys.

Style is a way of saying who you are without having to speak. Or something like that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Appreciate that love, guys.
> 
> Style is a way of saying who you are without having to speak. Or something like that.


my style says ‘hey look, there is somebody comfortable  ‘


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my style says ‘hey look, there is somebody comfortable  ‘


Oh come on, there must be a picture of two where you are styling and profiling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad Panda said:


> Oh come on, there must be a picture of two where you are styling and profiling.


lol - i only have one i’d be willing to share with you fine people xD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Or this one when i was smoking a fat cigar on an exclusive 5-star sleeper train weekend












think i look a bit like a mafia boss here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Or this one when i was smoking a fat cigar on an exclusive 5-star sleeper train weekend
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120508
> 
> 
> think i look a bit like a mafia boss here


Definitely got some Tony Soprano vibes here.


----------



## Lm2

Just to show dressy,casual and work. I know too many photos but oh well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Or this one when i was smoking a fat cigar on an exclusive 5-star sleeper train weekend
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120508
> 
> 
> think i look a bit like a mafia boss here


I'm not fucking with you anymore, you'll put that cigar out on my face if I don't pay my protection money.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not fucking with you anymore, you'll put that cigar out on my face if I don't pay my protection money.


i won‘t do that mate…… ever…….



…… trust me


----------



## Sad Panda

We got some handsome lads in this place! We could probably start a decent boy band for some extra cash.


----------



## Sad Panda

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not fucking with you anymore, you'll put that cigar out on my face if I don't pay my protection money.


It is a bad ass picture for sure


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - i only have one i’d be willing to share with you fine people xD
> 
> View attachment 120507


That's one sexy Umbrella


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Or this one when i was smoking a fat cigar on an exclusive 5-star sleeper train weekend
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120508
> 
> 
> think i look a bit like a mafia boss here


Yeah, I feel like this is right after a hit Lmfao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

At the AEW show last week in Boston


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I am so disappointed that you do not actually have a paddle.

boo this man


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

A little dressed down just so you know I don't go around in pinstripe suits all day every day.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jeru The Damaja said:


> View attachment 120579
> 
> 
> A little dressed down just so you know I don't go around in pinstripe suits all day every day.


still smooth AF


----------



## Don Dronson

Love the toilet commercials between ur lovely pics;- )

Btt
Hey, it‘s me. The new German guy in this place.


----------



## Oracle




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oracle said:


> View attachment 120711


dammit! Another pretty boy

where are all these neckbeards i normally hear about?!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> where are all these neckbeards i normally hear about?!


You posted your pic a few times already, no?



#sickburn


----------



## Mark Bartra

I don't like taking pictures. I have my own complexes. I don't think I'm handsome. I have almost no pictures. My wife decided to give me a present. I didn't know how to react to it, but it made me feel good. It was a nice gesture. She ordered a portrait here with our faces in royal style. Look what came out. I just loved it. Now I want to take pictures with my family more often. So they can decorate our home.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> Heard this asshole thinks he’s something special here.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass


Lol, lemme smell your finger


----------



## Dickhead1990

I heard there's a bit of the rona going around on here. Best to take precautions!


But yeah, I'm a real person, not a Nigerian scammer or bot or anything. Though if you do want to give me your bank account details, I won't say no!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dickhead1990 said:


> I heard there's a bit of the rona going around on here. Best to take precautions!
> View attachment 120731
> 
> 
> But yeah, I'm a real person, not a Nigerian scammer or bot or anything. Though if you do want to give me your bank account details, I won't say no!


now look at this nice lad right here

something tells me he’s a dickhead, but I can’t quite put my finger on what 

lol, nice pic lad - again no neckbeard - makes me feel forever alone

the only beards in this thread is mine and @Catalanotto being one for her hubby 😂


----------



## Dickhead1990

LifeInCattleClass said:


> now look at this nice lad right here
> 
> something tells me he’s a dickhead, but I can’t quite put my finger on what
> 
> lol, nice pic lad - again no neckbeard - makes me feel forever alone
> 
> the only beards in this thread is mine and @Catalanotto being one for her hubby 😂


I know, he looks like a right dickhead lol.

I have stubble today, as I left my razor in the UK (fucking wonderful in this sunny Spanish weather!). So I guess I'm sort of a neckbeard until I get home tomorrow evening lol. UK home that is.

#apparentlynowaneckbeard #picisacoupleofdaysoldbynow


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I am upset your head isn't actually a dick.

#FalseAdvertising


----------



## Dickhead1990

Catalanotto said:


> I am upset your head isn't actually a dick.
> 
> #FalseAdvertising


I am sorry that you're upset about my head not being a dick, which may or may not have been advertised. 

Thank you for sending over your complaint, I endeavour to get back to you in 28 working days. Due to Covid cases on the board, this may take longer than expected. 

  

But yeah, I guess that was just a gimmick afterall lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> I am upset your head isn't actually a dick.
> 
> #FalseAdvertising


its good for him, otherwise @taker_2004 would be all like










and we’d never get any sleep


----------



## Dickhead1990

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its good for him, otherwise @taker_2004 would be all like
> 
> View attachment 120734
> 
> 
> and we’d never get any sleep


I'd better had been getting dinner and a movie before too lol.

Sorry to disappointed you all. Kayfabe is dead afterall. I could make up for it with my behaviour if that helps.


----------



## taker_2004

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and we’d never get any sleep


lmao. Never sucked a dick (I'm a bad bi apparently), but poor Dickhead. My blowjob looks like Enzo trying to skin the cat, if the ropes were my teeth and Enzo was his dick.


----------



## Dickhead1990

taker_2004 said:


> lmao. Never sucked a dick (I'm a bad bi apparently), but poor Dickhead. My blowjob looks like Enzo trying to skin the cat, if the ropes were my teeth and Enzo was his dick.


It's not my forté either, but leave the cash on the side. Weddings are expensive man! I walked out of Tiffany's today feeling a little lighter lol.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Easter celebrations.

I hope everyone and their families had a good weekend.


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> Fuck the Jays, though.


You know frank?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I've worn tank tops in the past. 

#CasualFan


----------



## Lady Eastwood

keithf40 said:


> You know frank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Of course I do, he’s my ex-boyfriend.


----------



## keithf40

Then we know some people in common, I'll ask around. Do you always save baseball cards of men that dumped you? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It was clearly a joke (well, obviously not that clear, I guess hahaha), and I’ve never been dumped, so, no to the second question, anyway.


----------



## Good Bunny

where the hoes at?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@LifeInCattleClass should be on shortly.


----------



## adamclark52

ME AND BARNEY FROM NAPALM DEATH!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alternate work attire. No wrestling gear. Had to step my shit up because of Mr. Three Piece over here 😂







*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Alternate work attire. No wrestling gear. Had to step my shit up because of Mr. Three Piece over here 😂
> View attachment 121536
> *


showing TK how its done <3

what are you driving over there? I love cabrio sports cars - even though i hate speed

when i was driving sports cars i was the slowest around xD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> showing TK how its done <3
> 
> what are you driving over there? I love cabrio sports cars - even though i hate speed
> 
> when i was driving sports cars i was the slowest around xD


*Super Sport Convertible Camaro*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Super Sport Convertible Camaro*


Ahhh… one of these?










Those are niiiice - lost of muscle. I hear the turning circle is a bit wide though / not that it matters on wide USA roads

good ride?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ahhh… one of these?
> 
> View attachment 121569
> 
> 
> Those are niiiice - lost of muscle. I hear the turning circle is a bit wide though / not that it matters on wide USA roads
> 
> good ride?


*That's my car! And yes to everything you said, lol.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's my car! And yes to everything you said, lol.*


that’s an awesome car - well done mate


----------



## Garty

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that’s an awesome car - well done mate


I think he has to get it from the valet lot and drive it back to the owner after he's finished dining out with his hot girlfriend for the evening. I hope he tipped you well.


----------



## RoganJosh

Some of you are trying to get laid by posting your pics, it's so obvious.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not that it matters on wide USA roads


Uh, it actually kinda does, some of these roads are not wide at all, some of them you can only fit one car one lol (roads in central Indiana at least)


----------



## Lm2

Just wanted to add to the ugly bastards rant, so I’m posting a pic lol


----------



## adamclark52

RoganJosh said:


> Some of you are trying to get laid by posting your pics, it's so obvious.


Barney looks WAY COOLER than me


----------



## One Shed

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Uh, it actually kinda does, some of these roads are not wide at all, some of them you can only fit one car one lol (roads in central Indiana at least)


They gave me a freaking Lincoln Continental in Hawaii. That thing has the turning radius of a neutron star and Hawaii roads are tiny like Asian roads. Driving that thing on the road to Hana was insane.


----------



## adamclark52

Lm2 said:


> Just wanted to add to the ugly bastards rant, so I’m posting a pic lol
> View attachment 121844


You look like the rapper RiFF RaFF, minus all the years of substance abuse


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Two Sheds said:


> They gave me a freaking Lincoln Continental in Hawaii. That thing has the turning radius of a neutron star and Hawaii roads are tiny like Asian roads. Driving that thing on the road to Hana was insane.


Oh no







One of these, right?


----------



## One Shed

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these, right?


I think that is a bit of an older model, but close.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Post your ugly faces for @RoganJosh ya ho’s.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Post your ugly faces for @RoganJosh ya ho’s.











Welp, I tried, happy?


----------



## fabi1982

hope everyone gets wet panties now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

fabi1982 said:


> View attachment 121887
> 
> 
> hope everyone gets wet panties now.


@LifeInCattleClass did!!


----------



## fabi1982

Catalanotto said:


> @LifeInCattleClass did!!


I know he does, he sends me the dripping ones monthly. Our own little kink 🤫


----------



## RoganJosh

adamclark52 said:


> You look like the rapper RiFF RaFF, minus all the years of substance abuse


No, he looks more like Kojak.



thatonewwefanguy said:


> View attachment 121883
> 
> Welp, I tried, happy?


Wtf man you are like 12? You won't be seeing real poon for a while. Try PornHub for now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> View attachment 121887
> 
> 
> hope everyone gets wet panties now.


----------



## troyag93

Beautiful people


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

RoganJosh said:


> No, he looks more like Kojak.
> 
> 
> Wtf man you are like 12? You won't be seeing real poon for a while. Try PornHub for now.


I'm 16, and I'm better than you, so f*ck off, please.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Alright, it was all joking around until the 16 year old showed up, time to keep it in rants, cheers


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> Alright, it was all joking around until the 16 year old showed up, time to keep it in rants, cheers





RoganJosh said:


> Wtf man you are like 12? You won't be seeing real poon for a while. Try PornHub for now.


He came at me, I was just responding, and I also kinda got him to shut up so, I'm done for now, unless he wants to keep on keeping, he can go right on ahead, create a callout thread with my name on it and call it a day or something.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@thatonewwefanguy you should make one for him, here’s your big heel break we are all waiting for.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Catalanotto said:


> Alright, it was all joking around until the 16 year old showed up, time to keep it in rants, cheers


Why do the kids have to ruin all the fun. Shit, now I actually feel old now. I'm old enough to be his father.


----------



## RoganJosh

thatonewwefanguy said:


> He came at me, I was just responding, and I also kinda got him to shut up so, I'm done for now, unless he wants to keep on keeping, he can go right on ahead, create a callout thread with my name on it and call it a day or something.


Look kid, I don't beef with children so I'll leave you be, but don't poke your nose in where the adults play.

Damn I didn't realise we had children amongst us.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

RoganJosh said:


> I don't beef with children so I'll leave you be


I'm, as your parents generation put it, a young adult, so close enough


RoganJosh said:


> but don't poke your nose in where the adults play.


I'm close enough to an adult, lemme have it, go ahead, just not in here as Cat said, keep it in rants


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

adamclark52 said:


> ME AND BARNEY FROM NAPALM DEATH!!!!


who? thought that was a picture with adam cole for a sec.


----------



## adamclark52

TalkLoudHitHarder said:


> who? thought that was a picture with adam cole for a sec.


Barney’s the guy in the grey shirt


----------



## fabi1982

adamclark52 said:


> Barney’s the guy in the grey shirt


The left guy looks more like switchblade jay white


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Check out what my old neighbor gave me yesterday.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

thatonewwefanguy said:


> View attachment 122118
> 
> View attachment 122117
> 
> Check out what my old neighbor gave me yesterday.


Oi, lad. Yew got a loicense for that knoife?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

GNKenny said:


> Oi, lad. Yew got a loicense for that knoife?


You don't need a license to have a knife here in the states, do you?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

thatonewwefanguy said:


> View attachment 122118
> 
> View attachment 122117
> 
> Check out what my old neighbor gave me yesterday.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

thatonewwefanguy said:


> View attachment 122118
> 
> View attachment 122117
> 
> Check out what my old neighbor gave me yesterday.


i feel like you shouldn’t be trusted with this.


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> i feel like you shouldn’t be trusted with this.


The kids in Algebra are no longer safe.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> i feel like you shouldn’t be trusted with this.


Whats wrong with a 16 year old runnin round with a swiss army knife?


Adapting said:


> The kids in Algebra are no longer safe.


Hey man, safety first, #CYA, cover yo a$$


----------



## Super Sexy Steele




----------



## fabi1982

And just to avoid confusion, this is not the „post a picture“ thread but a „post your picture“ thread. I can‘t masturbate to a swiss army knife…


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Man, most yall have some serial killer pics...whats with the grainy quality and staring down at the camera with a columbine look in the eyes?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

fabi1982 said:


> And just to avoid confusion, this is not the „post a picture“ thread but a „post your picture“ thread. I can‘t masturbate to a swiss army knife…


Ok,fair point


wrasslin_casual said:


> Man, most yall have some serial killer pics...whats with the grainy quality and staring down at the camera with a columbine look in the eyes?


I don't know about the rest of you but, my camera just sucks


----------



## One Shed

fabi1982 said:


> And just to avoid confusion, this is not the „post a picture“ thread but a „post your picture“ thread. I can‘t masturbate to a swiss army knife…


Come on dude, expand your mind.


----------



## fabi1982

Two Sheds said:


> Come on dude, expand your mind.


I‘m too old for that…anime character, yes, avatar who might show a boob, yes…but cutlery? Thats where I draw the line.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

fabi1982 said:


> I‘m too old for that…anime character, yes, avatar who might show a boob, yes…but cutlery? Thats where I draw the line.


There's just certain lines you don't cross.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> And just to avoid confusion, this is not the „post a picture“ thread but a „post your picture“ thread. I can‘t masturbate to a swiss army knife…


its a hard wank, but i’ll give it a try


----------



## Lady Eastwood

We have a general chat thread ffs guys lol


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

fabi1982 said:


> And just to avoid confusion, this is not the „post a picture“ thread but a „post your picture“ thread. I can‘t masturbate to a swiss army knife…


You've got a lot to learn, anything is masturbable (if that's even real word) to if you use your imagination. Just see how thicc that knife is, damn


----------



## Dickhead1990

> . And just to avoid confusion, this is not the „post a picture“ thread but a „post your picture“ thread. I can‘t masturbate to a swiss army knife…


@fabi1982 as long as you don't masturbate with one, then it's only a matter of different strokes for different blokes. 

I'm sure Jay White would class this topic as pornographic.


----------



## ShadowAngel

This topic turned into a mess, just like most here. Let's get it back on track with a pic


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Been a while.











When you've got business meetings in the morning but a streak to defend at Wrestlemania by night.


----------



## Sad Panda

@Jeru The Damaja — just drippin’ with swag. You got a good sense of style brother.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@The Legit Lioness … @Jeru The Damaja is my new son, cause you dress equally nice and you’re equally pretty, but he likes AEW more xD xD

jokes aside, good photo Jeru


----------



## Super Sexy Steele




----------



## Lady Eastwood

You should grow your beard out so you could truly be a paddlin’.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Old Man Steele said:


> View attachment 124965


I loved you in Recess.


----------



## One Shed

Old Man Steele said:


> View attachment 124965


You planning to go full Dax Harwood or full Jasper Beardly?


----------



## fabi1982

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Been a while.
> 
> View attachment 124685
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got business meetings in the morning but a streak to defend at Wrestlemania by night.


Does that mean Erik search for „hot black guy“ and added pictures here to make sure no one finds out about him just to use his catch phrase in the AEW section to get banned? LOL

Reading the last couple pages of people moisting themselves over him makes it even more funny 😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson

fabi1982 said:


> Does that mean Erik search for „hot black guy“ and added pictures here to make sure no one finds out about him just to use his catch phrase in the AEW section to get banned? LOL
> 
> Reading the last couple pages of people moisting themselves over him makes it even more funny 😂


0 matches on Google reverse image search or Tineye which means it is most likely that Erik stole this from some randoms Facebook or Insta.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> 0 matches on Google reverse image search or Tineye which means it is most likely that Erik stole this from some randoms Facebook or Insta.


Did Erik ever post a picture? Maybe that WAS the real Erik all along. Because if not, that is like digital blackface or something.


----------



## fabi1982

Chip Chipperson said:


> 0 matches on Google reverse image search or Tineye which means it is most likely that Erik stole this from some randoms Facebook or Insta.


He really thought this through…just forgot to drop his punchline…


----------



## Chip Chipperson

fabi1982 said:


> He really thought this through…just forgot to drop his punchline…


Erik is wild.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Two Sheds said:


> Did Erik ever post a picture? Maybe that WAS the real Erik all along. Because if not, that is like digital blackface or something.


He has, and, interesting enough, they’ve no longer been available to view since his Jeru account, minus one or two that died with photobucket lol


----------



## fabi1982

Catalanotto said:


> He has, and, interesting enough, they’ve no longer been available to view since his Jeru account, minus one or two that died with photobucket lol


I also remember him being the pale brit he actually is.


----------



## La Parka

Me and the wife


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Does that mean Erik search for „hot black guy“ and added pictures here to make sure no one finds out about him just to use his catch phrase in the AEW section to get banned? LOL
> 
> Reading the last couple pages of people moisting themselves over him makes it even more funny 😂


my poor Jeru

you animals… i will never recover


----------



## The Soul Priestess

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ahhh… one of these?
> 
> View attachment 121569
> 
> 
> Those are niiiice - lost of muscle. I hear the turning circle is a bit wide though / not that it matters on wide USA roads
> 
> good ride?


My Mother has a Camero... Only Her's is all white with Fire Orange racing stripes.




Spoiler


----------



## YamchaRocks

It's over.


----------



## adamclark52

I finished my back tattoo today

It fucking sucked


----------



## TheUnderBrawler




----------



## thatonewwefanguy

This is my cat Bruno, he's really stupid but we still love the little fur ball.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele




----------



## The Soul Priestess

Its always nice and interesting in seeing how dif people we talk to look like.
Also, the Back Tattoo looks like one of the devil's Armed Fallen Angels. No offense @adamclark52 😳


----------



## adamclark52

The Soul Priestess said:


> Its always nice and interesting in seeing how dif people we talk to look like.
> Also, the Back Tattoo looks like one of the devil's Armed Fallen Angels. No offense @adamclark52 😳


None taken at all since it’s Gustav Dores’ “Depiction of Satan”


----------



## The Soul Priestess

Spoiler













My Boyfriend got to meet the oldest living Vietnam Vet last weekend during some kind of ceremony. THE Highest ranked Vietnam Veteran.



adamclark52 said:


> None taken at all since it’s Gustav Dores’ “Depiction of Satan”


Ah, Okay.


----------



## Blade Runner

/


----------



## Lm2

Been a while


----------



## Heath V

Old Man Steele said:


> View attachment 128999


That pizza looks so good!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Heath V said:


> That pizza looks so good!


It was fine. Used to be better. I was just hungry.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

check my awesome Thanos / Biggie Smalls hoodie XD


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 129642
> 
> 
> check my awesome Thanos / Biggie Smalls hoodie XD


Lookin dripped out homie.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 129642
> 
> 
> check my awesome Thanos / Biggie Smalls hoodie XD


You look like the kind of guy no one wants to make angry.
That hoodie though...
(i don't speak like this very often but) That hoodie is fire.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

thatonewwefanguy said:


> You look like the kind of guy no one wants to make angry.
> That hoodie though...
> (i don't speak like this very often but) That hoodie is fire.


well, luckily i don’t get angry 🥰


----------



## Wridacule

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 129642
> 
> 
> check my awesome Thanos / Biggie Smalls hoodie XD


Look at this fuckin BOSS! I see you bro!


----------



## Sad Panda

where’d you get that hoodie. SUPER dope


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad Panda said:


> where’d you get that hoodie. SUPER dope


i wish i remembered

some online store in the US

got a full print Frieza shirt too - will try and find the store name - it was some time ago.

i just got this hoodie back after it being in storage for 3 years in Germany


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You look like you’ve lost some weight.

Not that you were a fat fuck before, but, you look slimmer. Good on ya, bitch.


----------



## Good Bunny

👻


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, I always pictured Good Bunny as an Asian guy for some reason, I did not expect to be way off lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Catalanotto said:


> Well, I always pictured Good Bunny as an Asian guy for some reason, I did not expect to be way off lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Catalanotto said:


> You look like you’ve lost some weight.
> 
> Not that you were a fat fuck before, but, you look slimmer. Good on ya, bitch.


lol, thanks - i was fat before and i’m fat now

but its the strong kinda fat 



Good Bunny said:


> View attachment 129674
> 
> View attachment 129673
> 
> View attachment 129672
> 
> View attachment 129671


Erik… Jeru… my love


dat you?


----------



## Good Bunny

Catalanotto said:


> Well, I always pictured Good Bunny as an Asian guy for some reason, I did not expect to be way off lol


What if I said I’m Indian? Technically you’d still guess right.

But I’m not gonna say I’m Indian so…



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Erik… Jeru… my love
> 
> 
> dat you?


This is the only account I’ve ever made. Sorry, boo 😣

You’ll see him one day! Keep believing


----------



## Dickhead1990

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 129642
> 
> 
> check my awesome Thanos / Biggie Smalls hoodie XD


I looked very quickly and thought that was Eddie from Iron Maiden!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Me faded at 3am in a swanky portable bathroom trailer .....shit had A/C,strobe lights,and alcohol in it lol.....you can see by the look on my face (one eye more open then the other) ive had quite the entertaining night.


----------



## -Slick-

LifeInCattleClass and Dollardrew both look like bosses


----------



## $Dolladrew$

-Slick- said:


> LifeInCattleClass and Dollardrew both look like bosses


Licc looks pimping I just look like the end of the night lol


----------



## -Slick-

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Licc looks pimping I just look like the end of the night lol


Nah, looking good man


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Here's a more sultry look for the forum goers (yes @LifeInCattleClass I'm staring right into your soul)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> View attachment 130891
> 
> 
> Here's a more sultry look for the forum goers (yes @LifeInCattleClass I'm staring right into your soul)


draw me like one of your french girls Dolla


----------



## troyag93




----------



## The Soul Priestess

Spoiler













Me in my true form... at night...
😋


----------



## Dickhead1990

The Soul Priestess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131440
> 
> 
> 
> Me in my true form... at night...
> 😋


If you were truly happy, you'd be an Umbreon by now!


----------



## toxicnacho

Most recent. Also my avatar. Haha. Hello!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I am the man they coined the term "Handsome Man Discount" at stores, restaurants, and even car showrooms after but at the moment I'm still hesitant to let you all see why I have saved so much money during the course of my life.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I am the man they coined the term "Handsome Man Discount" at stores, restaurants, and even car showrooms after but at the moment I'm still hesitant to let you all see why I have saved so much money during the course of my life.


I came in here for the big reveal, come on, don’t make us wait 

We are all a bunch of bums here, I’m sure you look just fine, don’t be afraid


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Eastwood said:


> I came in here for the big reveal, come on, don’t make us wait
> 
> We are all a bunch of bums here, I’m sure you look just fine, don’t be afraid


Just drink some Gatorade for your thirst in the meantime. If I gave you a peek of "you know what" you'd have the eyes of a crocodile and dive in head first like Pete Rose sliding into third base.


----------



## shandcraig

Happy hump day you fucks!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Not my Nintendo Mii but someone else's who is similar to mine which is the Mii version of how I actually look but with thinner eyebrows. I'm a Mr Potato Head kinda fella. I smile a lot and I got goofy looking eyes.


----------



## THANOS

At my cousin's Anniversary party










At a buddies wedding. He's a huge wrestling fan and I was a groomsman and we entered doing different member's Wolfpack entrances. I did Buff Bagwell, which was fun to do.


----------



## THANOS

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 129642
> 
> 
> check my awesome Thanos / Biggie Smalls hoodie XD


Nice I have a similar Thanos/Biggie hoodie. It's sick, light, and comfy material. Probably my favorite hoodie haha.


----------



## Lm2




----------



## Black Metal

My horror vest is perfect for the month.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

high grade iPhone 11 












iPhone 13 🤡

One of my pop vinyl dedicated shelves got an addition, between Sgt Slaughter and the Iron Sheik, top shelf, to the right, found Dusty Rhodes at wal-mart a few days ago 😬


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> iPhone 13 🤡
> 
> One of my pop vinyl dedicated shelves got an addition, between Sgt Slaughter and the Iron Sheik, top shelf, to the right, found Dusty Rhodes at wal-mart a few days ago 😬
> 
> View attachment 135939


My 2 favourites in your collection is Vince and The Fink, lovely.
Also nice Roddy figure


----------



## Lady Eastwood

it’s not the Fink, it’s Mean Gene 

The Fink should get one, though.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> it’s not the Fink, it’s Mean Gene
> 
> The Fink should get one, though.


I feel sad now, I couldn't really see it too great, sorry lol


----------



## shandcraig

Eastwood said:


> high grade iPhone 11
> 
> View attachment 135938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone 13 🤡
> 
> One of my pop vinyl dedicated shelves got an addition, between Sgt Slaughter and the Iron Sheik, top shelf, to the right, found Dusty Rhodes at wal-mart a few days ago 😬
> 
> View attachment 135939


I still say you got that Latina vibe.


----------



## Dickhead1990

Eastwood said:


> high grade iPhone 11
> 
> View attachment 135938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone 13 🤡
> 
> One of my pop vinyl dedicated shelves got an addition, between Sgt Slaughter and the Iron Sheik, top shelf, to the right, found Dusty Rhodes at wal-mart a few days ago 😬
> 
> View attachment 135939


That's an impressive collection there young Cat!


----------



## shandcraig

Winter is coming you fucks, it's time for the Canadian uniform that starts with a Jean jacket


----------



## Freelancer




----------



## The One

Lost weight


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Feeling fresh. Just started first day of the new job.


----------



## FreshlyLazy

My husband and I got married on September 17th, and just got our photos back. It’s been fun starting to look through them ❤


----------



## Lady Eastwood

FreshlyLazy said:


> My husband and I got married on September 17th, and just got our photos back. It’s been fun starting to look through them ❤
> 
> View attachment 136575



awww man, love the picture, how beautiful  

Congrats!!


----------



## Dickhead1990

CriminalLeapord said:


> Feeling fresh. Just started first day of the new job.
> View attachment 136563


Is that a P45 in your pocket, or are you just very pleased to see us? 



FreshlyLazy said:


> My husband and I got married on September 17th, and just got our photos back. It’s been fun starting to look through them ❤
> 
> View attachment 136575


Congratulations! Beautiful pictures too! I'll be joining in the married club this weekend. I won't post pictures here though sadly, because weirdos.


----------



## FreshlyLazy

Dickhead1990 said:


> Is that a P45 in your pocket, or are you just very pleased to see us?
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Beautiful pictures too! I'll be joining in the married club this weekend. I won't post pictures here though sadly, because weirdos.


Thank you so much! Congratulations to you- I hope you have a beautiful day 🙂


----------



## troyag93

I have wedding pictures too. Here’s my wife and I together on our wedding day cutting the cake.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

troyag93 said:


> I have wedding pictures too. Here’s my wife and I together on our wedding day cutting the cake.
> 
> View attachment 136709


Have you held more world titles or had more wives??

We know your daughter will surpass your world title reigns in the next 6 months, but will she surpass your amount of spouses?


----------



## shandcraig

Local promotions show tonight. That pizza guy showed up lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I love this belt, it's the floppiest wrestling figure belt I've got, it lays completely flat in my ring, goes over the shoulders of figures real nicely, this is a great belt (got it from the bubbly jericho figure)


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

Me


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Me
> 
> View attachment 137622


What do you have in your hands?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

shandcraig said:


> I still say you got that Latina vibe.


It's the lip liner guaranteed lol


----------



## biscotti

Selfie taken just now

Actually will take one not pulling a stupid face.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy




----------



## jeffk8969

Me


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

thatonewwefanguy said:


> What do you have in your hands?


Gotta admit it’s not me but a guy called Bone Ho he does close up Card Magic. I believe it’s a playing card he’s holding.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Gotta admit it’s not me but a guy called Bone Ho he does close up Card Magic. I believe it’s a playing card he’s holding.


Kinda looks like he's holding a rolling paper if you ask me lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Eastwood said:


> it’s not the Fink, it’s Mean Gene
> 
> The Fink should get one, though.


Damn kid needs a paddlin for that.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Super Sexy Steele said:


> Damn kid needs a paddlin for that.


Hey wait a minute, shouldn't that be the other way around?


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Kinda looks like he's holding a rolling paper if you ask me lol


Ha it wouldn’t surprise me😅. Bone does this trick where he makes playing cards appear from his hands. I look like Shaun Hughes with Adam Coles body type so the mask is an improvement as you can see in my photo. I couldn’t see a thing wearing that mask.


----------



## biscotti

Well I'm fucking fed up as I got sacked today (fired) so going to post a picture of myself wearing a tiny Christmas hat in front of the tree, for attention / criticism, anything to take my mind off how fucked I'm going to be trying to keep up mortgage payments as soon as the last pay cheque runs out.
Merry Christmas you filthy animals.


----------



## biscotti

thatonewwefanguy said:


> View attachment 138838


More light required! Don't be shy! Lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

biscotti said:


> More light required! Don't be shy! Lol


lol, I suppose I could post another pic, with more light!
No cat but I'm in a suit!








Usually feel like I'm from the 19 early 20h century every time I've got a choir concert lol


----------



## biscotti

thatonewwefanguy said:


> lol, I suppose I could post another pic, with more light!
> No cat but I'm in a suit!
> View attachment 142798
> 
> Usually feel like I'm from the 19 early 20h century every time I've got a choir concert lol


There you go! Much better with some lighting ! Waistcoat on point, Old skool class. love it!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

biscotti said:


> Well I'm fucking fed up as I got sacked today (fired) so going to post a picture of myself wearing a tiny Christmas hat in front of the tree, for attention / criticism, anything to take my mind off how fucked I'm going to be trying to keep up mortgage payments as soon as the last pay cheque runs out.
> Merry Christmas you filthy animals.
> View attachment 142795


Shit, sorry to hear (read) that, what a bunch of cunts doing it at Christmas time, too.


----------



## biscotti

Eastwood said:


> Shit, sorry to hear (read) that, what a bunch of cunts doing it at Christmas time, too.


Thanks for posting this. Really appreciate your kind words and thoughtfulness in replying, it's cheered me up. 😊 Yes bunch of cunts indeed.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

It's Sexy Steele posing time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fucking minus for no visible single nose hair.

#GoFuckYourself


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Eastwood said:


> Fucking minus for no visible single nose hair.
> 
> #GoFuckYourself


I will then. 

And #GoFuckYourself too

Still love you Cat.

Please don't beat the shit out of me.


----------



## troyag93

Super Sexy Steele said:


> View attachment 142836
> 
> View attachment 142835
> 
> View attachment 142834
> 
> View attachment 142833
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sexy Steele posing time.


I can see why they call you Sexy Steele


----------



## Lm2




----------



## troyag93

Lm2 said:


> View attachment 142894


You’re a Lions fan? My condolences


----------



## Lm2

troyag93 said:


> You’re a Lions fan? My condolences


Yeah man, but I mean we just beat the Vikings so it’s not too bad this year


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> Yeah man, but I mean we just beat the Vikings so it’s not too bad this year


Fuck the Vikings.
We were 33-0 at the end of the half against them, AND WE STILL FUCKED THAT UP! The colts defence usually always leaves around the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Fuck the Vikings.
> We were 33-0 at the end of the half against them, AND WE STILL FUCKED THAT UP! The colts defence usually always leaves around the 3rd quarter.


You a colts fan? Do you watch college ball at all if so what your thoughts on Marvin Harrison’s boy from Ohio? I think he’s unreal


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> You a colts fan? Do you watch college ball at all if so what your thoughts on Marvin Harrison’s boy from Ohio? I think he’s unreal


Yup, born in 06, which, that's the season we won the Superbowl, been a colts fan from the start. And a wrestling fan from the start lol.
I haven't really heard of him, no.


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Yup, born in 06, which, that's the season we won the Superbowl, been a colts fan from the start. And a wrestling fan from the start lol.
> I haven't really heard of him, no.


YouTube him, I think he’ll perform better in the nfl than his dad. And I’m sorry you guys had the Andrew Luck Saga


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> YouTube him, I think he’ll perform better in the nfl than his dad. And I’m sorry you guys had the Andrew Luck Saga


I'm more upset at the whole not finding a quarterback worth a shit lol, our defence is excellent, our offence on the other hand, maybe not so much lol


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm more upset at the whole not finding a quarterback worth a shit lol, our defence is excellent, our offence on the other hand, maybe not so much lol


It’s the opposite for us, Jared Goff is great but our defence is lack lustre, I do like Aidan Hutchinson tho


----------



## Lm2

Me and my better half


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> View attachment 143065
> 
> Me and my better half


You with a better hat


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> You with a better hat


Lol go blue! Michigan Wolverines is my college team, represent the Detroit!


----------



## troyag93

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Yup, born in 06, which, that's the season we won the Superbowl, been a colts fan from the start. And a wrestling fan from the start lol.
> I haven't really heard of him, no.


Damn you didn’t even get to watch one of the greats Peyton Manning play for the colts.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

troyag93 said:


> Damn you didn’t even get to watch one of the greats Peyton Manning play for the colts.


Yeah I did, I remember the season before he went to the broncos.


----------



## troyag93

The season he was hurt? Lol

@thatonewwefanguy


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

If it was 2011 then maybe.







my breakfast this morning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thatonewwefanguy said:


> If it was 2011 then maybe.
> View attachment 143138
> my breakfast this morning.


Please tell me you don't look like Loric.


----------



## Blonde

Seth Grimes said:


> I posted one in the old thread, but that was like 5 few years ago now and this is more current, unfortunately with no Gucci sunglasses this time
> 
> View attachment 108655


So, this isn’t meant to be a creepy coming on message or anything (especially if you’re 20 or younger lol), but have you tried modeling? I work in marketing and before switching areas within marketing, I would get to be on set for ad campaigns. They love casting guys who have feminine facial features. If you want to try that out just one commercial gig can get you solid $$$.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Rhhodes said:


> So, this isn’t meant to be a creepy coming on message or anything (especially if you’re 20 or younger lol), but have you tried modeling? I work in marketing and before switching areas within marketing, I would get to be on set for ad campaigns. They love casting guys who have feminine facial features. If you want to try that out just one commercial gig can get you solid $$$.


Dw I'm DEFINITELY not younger than 20 lmao you're off by quite a bit there. No I haven't considered that, I think how I look in pictures is totally different from how I look irl? What did you switch to from marketing? I have heard that marketing is good money but absolutely kills the soul, ha


----------



## Blonde

Seth Grimes said:


> Dw I'm DEFINITELY not younger than 20 lmao you're off by quite a bit there. No I haven't considered that, I think how I look in pictures is totally different from how I look irl? What did you switch to from marketing? I have heard that marketing is good money but absolutely kills the soul, ha


No, I’m still in marketing but I work on the analytics/strategy side instead of creative. It was either that or be furloughed at the beginning of the pandemic as a junior. But it’s better money, less client time. Sporadic work, though. Some days I have fuck all to do. Other days I’m glued to my desk.




LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yay, lets kick it off like all good things should be - with a nice beer (why do i have so many photos of me with a beer?)
> 
> View attachment 108639


Cheers, @LifeInCattleClass 



Spoiler


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rhhodes said:


> No, I’m still in marketing but I work on the analytics/strategy side instead of creative. It was either that or be furloughed at the beginning of the pandemic as a junior. But it’s better money, less client time. Sporadic work, though. Some days I have fuck all to do. Other days I’m glued to my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


cheers Rhhodesy

@Seth Grimes really is the prettiest of us all - his little pucker lips sends my heart a-flutter

except for Uncle Jeru, my true love


----------



## Seth Grimes

Rhhodes said:


> No, I’m still in marketing but I work on the analytics/strategy side instead of creative. It was either that or be furloughed at the beginning of the pandemic as a junior. But it’s better money, less client time. Sporadic work, though. Some days I have fuck all to do. Other days I’m glued to my desk.


Yeah I feel you on that one. I'm not sure if I preferred my previous 9-5 where everything is very compartmentalised, this is when I work, this is when I don't work. Always the same times every day/week. Compared to now, where the same as you- some days I could be busy the entire day, then the next nothing, ha.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> cheers Rhhodesy
> 
> @Seth Grimes really is the prettiest of us all - his little pucker lips sends my heart a-flutter
> 
> except for Uncle Jeru, my true love


What I want to know is, were they actually pictures of Erik or some random person online? IF it was him, then some 10/10 swagger.


God damn I miss sparring with Erik tbh.


----------



## Municipal Waste

Here’s me right now, with a message for my anti-indie opps


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Municipal Waste said:


> Here’s me right now, with a message for my anti-indie opps
> 
> View attachment 149052


peep those comic book boxes behind you  


looks like my place xD


----------



## Municipal Waste

LifeInCattleClass said:


> peep those comic book boxes behind you
> 
> 
> looks like my place xD


Hell yeah, comics for life.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Not exactly one for comic books but I'll respect them because others, like yourselves, get enjoyment out of them.
And also because y'all are cool


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’ve got X-Men comics, Batman comics, and some other random scattered ones, but, X-Men and Batman are my jam. I’ve also still got my binder of marvel cards, I used to collect them starting in grade 2 and my friends and I would trade each other lol

My favorite card is Gambit’s 1992 masterpiece card, sweet baby Jesus


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lady Eastwood said:


> I’ve got X-Men comics, Batman comics, and some other random scattered ones, but, X-Men and Batman are my jam. I’ve also still got my binder of marvel cards, I used to collect them starting in grade 2 and my friends and I would trade each other lol
> 
> My favorite card is Gambit’s 1992 masterpiece card, sweet baby Jesus


i have some of those in a box somewhere

…. rogue, bring that skunk hair closer bish


----------



## -Slick-

Yo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

-Slick- said:


> View attachment 149135
> 
> Yo


I always knew in my heart you were the prettiest around, but who could have guessed that you would replace JERU (my love, 4 evah)


ps> jokes aside, you really put the 'neckbeard wrestling fan' stereotype to shame - pick up some pounds man! you're making the rest of us look bad


----------



## -Slick-

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I always knew in my heart you were the prettiest around, but who could have guessed that you would replace JERU (my love, 4 evah)
> 
> 
> ps> jokes aside, you really put the 'neckbeard wrestling fan' stereotype to shame - pick up some pounds man! you're making the rest of us look bad


Haha thanks man, I appreciate that. I know that’s the highest honor a guy can get 
But you’re obvi the prettiest though


----------

